# What age are Bettas when they get sold?



## BettaSpoiler900 (Dec 27, 2013)

In like pet stores what age do they sell them at? How many months? how old are they usually? Thanks


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Full grown pet store fish are probably around 7-8 months at the time of sale. Babies are probably 1-3. Fish sold be breeders are typically 3-4, but it depends heavily on the breeder.


----------

